# Import car or buy in Cyprus



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Guys . . . Well I am about to join you and buying a property near Pissouri. A property that for the first couple of years I will visit and come back to the UK at intervals.
I wondered whether its best to buy a Cypriot registered used car in Cyprus to use, or to purchase a car in England and arrange to have a roll on service to Cyprus ?. 
So how do prices compare in general for similar vehicles to both places ?. Yours views are appreciated . . .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would not bring a second hand car from the UK as Cyprus cars tend not to have the rust that UK cars do as there is no salting of roads.


If you want to bring a new car on the other hand then buying one in the UK might make sense as they are cheaper.


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

This is helpful. I will take this into consideration. It would also be interesting to hear others views also . . . . . ?. Thank you.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

An acquaintance imported a second-hand Mercedes from the UK and said he'd saved a few thousand Euro as a similar vehicle was more expensive in Cyprus. (It was a 15 seat minibus)

Regards,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

The government have recently past a bill to increase road tax on vehicles with higher emission levels and older vehicles so if you do bring a second hand car make sure it doesn't fall into this category, cars already registered here are not affected, also to avoid heavy import duty new cars must have been owned for 6 months and if I remember correctly have at least 6000k on the clock prior to import.
https://cyprus-mail.com/2018/12/05/...alise-polluting-vehicles/?hilite='road','tax'


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Thank you, again all this is useful information, I had read about the importing of cars and the emissions categories regards taxation etc. I was not aware of mileage on the clock so yes useful. 
I am trying to ascertain if I buy here in UK and then bring this vehicle over, would it be cheaper to buy here or in Cyprus a like for like vehicle . . . ?. 
All this is very much appreciated . . . TY.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Although the cabinet has approved amendments to the road tax legislation, it has to be approved by Parliament and there may be some changes.

I keep an eye on the laws as they are introduced, which you can find at ??????? ??????????? ?????????? ??? ?? ???? 2019 (nothing there yet for road tax changes).

They are in Greek, but if you use Google Chrome as your web browser it has a built-in translation facility. Although it's not perfect, it gives you a good idea of what the laws say.

Regards,


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you Nigel . . . In fact, this page would be useful for many various subjects that will be changed by parliament. Also the Google translator is a very useful tool for all to be able to use . . . .


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ivors said:


> Hi Guys . . . Well I am about to join you and buying a property near Pissouri. A property that for the first couple of years I will visit and come back to the UK at intervals.
> I wondered whether its best to buy a Cypriot registered used car in Cyprus to use, or to purchase a car in England and arrange to have a roll on service to Cyprus ?.
> So how do prices compare in general for similar vehicles to both places ?. Yours views are appreciated . . .


Beware: Extra duties and taxes may be levied post 29 Mar depending on what happens with current negotiations and UK Parliament decisions.

Mike


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ivors said:


> Hi Thank you, again all this is useful information, I had read about the importing of cars and the emissions categories regards taxation etc. I was not aware of mileage on the clock so yes useful.
> I am trying to ascertain if I buy here in UK and then bring this vehicle over, would it be cheaper to buy here or in Cyprus a like for like vehicle . . . ?.
> All this is very much appreciated . . . TY.


I purchased a new Nissan Qashqai. It was much cheaper here in Cyprus and I believe that the discount was attributable to it being diesel which has fallen out of favour in the UK.

Mike


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you Mike. The Qashqai is one of the cars I am looking at. Interesting that it was cheaper there in Cyprus.


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you Mike, its interesting that you managed to secure a cheaper car there in Cyprus, even though a diesel. I was looking at the Qashqai among others . . . .


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ivors said:


> Thank you Mike, its interesting that you managed to secure a cheaper car there in Cyprus, even though a diesel. I was looking at the Qashqai among others . . . .


The Qashqai quite popular here. I was looking for a Sportage or a Qashqai about 2 to 3 years old but found that a new Qashqai was much easier to get. Second-hand models seem to get snapped up very quickly.


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you Mike . . . Yes both cars are on my list too. Very useful information.


----------

